# What do you think of rome or union bindings?



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

I am looking for new bindings and am right now looking at either rome or union bindings, but I am up for other sugestions. I'm looking for a good park binding for an intermediate rider who mostly rides boxes and rails. I am really light, only 75 lbs, i'm not sure if that matters at all.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

At that weight you might find 390s to be too stiff!

Contrabands are super soft.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

yea dont they make kids bindings? or maybe look at chick binidings...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Right now I'm riding really old burton customs that I think are adult smalls and they don't seem too stiff.


----------



## Jacko_390srock (Jan 16, 2009)

romes tend to have good flex. bindings like ride are practically indestructible, but very stiff sometimes, i'd go with maybe the rome arsenal, shift, or 390s


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

75 lbs? how old are you? are you full grown? if not i would not waste the money on gear you will outgrow in a year or two just pick up a set of last years missions for like 50.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Jacko_390srock said:


> ...i'd go with maybe the *rome arsenal*...


Don't do what that guy says he'd do.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Jacko_390srock said:


> ride are practically indestructible,


i think your use of the word practically was very liberal. there are countless threads of people destroying these bindings by simply taking them outta the package. are you getting some kinda top secret underground ride bindings?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> 75 lbs? how old are you? are you full grown? if not i would not waste the money on gear you will outgrow in a year or two
> 
> 
> > I'm not fully grown, but I ride the same binding size as my dad, so I'm not worried about outgrowing them.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

shrad said:


> Dawg Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > 75 lbs? how old are you? are you full grown? if not i would not waste the money on gear you will outgrow in a year or two
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Nah, my dads somewhere around 150 lbs, its just we have really small feet in my family, he is an 8.5 and I'm a 7


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

shrad said:


> Nah, my dads somewhere around 150 lbs, its just we have really small feet in my family, he is an 8.5 and I'm a 7


but how old are you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I just turned 14


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Eh my best bet would be for how young you are and how much the market will change by the time you are truly done growing i would just get a decent but cheap set of bindings save the money now so you have for later when you can get a bad ass setup


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

What would you recomend as a decent but cheap binding?


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

missions 08 model are going for under $100 ride spi are around 100


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow those suggestions are at complete opposite ends of the spectrum.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> Wow those suggestions are at complete opposite ends of the spectrum.


i dont really see how? bindings are incredibly personal preference while there are some outstanding features on both i wouldnt say oppostie ends. in another targa thread i stated the idea of this. My bf has a set of the 08 missions loves em he rode targas 3 consecutive days on the mountain disliked em and didnt see what all the hype was about. some of his points high back rotation on mission easier and more incremental. toe strap in the cap feature was worthless for him. and to put it in his words "if i went and bought both these off the shelf there is nothing that i would see to make me pay $100+ more for the targa rather just buy two sets of missions." so while i have ridden neither i will say its all preference. and for someone who is 14 going big status on a binding that will more then likely be obsolete by the time he sees 15 doesnt seem logical.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

How do you think union contacts, cadets dlx, or cadets would be? I can find them both at a price pretty similarly to the burton mission.


----------

